# Zion River Resort Flooded



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We weren't at the rally but I ran across this story today...

Flash Floods


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow. That sure would have helped bring the heat down a bit.

Heard it was a great place. Hope they can recover quickly.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HOLY @$%#!!!!!!!!! 

Guess the retaining wall wasn't much help was it????
Looks like we got out just in time!!!!

Wow!! Thanks for posting this


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> HOLY @$%#!!!!!!!!!


you can say that again! you all would have been in heck of a fix!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

They got 4 inches of rain in an hour!









More info and video here

Doug, have you printed those "I survived Zion" T-Shirts yet??


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

And I got in trouble for putting a welcome mat on the grass!

Are those recent pictures? It was a very nice park I hope they can recover quickly!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> Are those recent pictures?


This happened yesterday


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Yikes!







We're going to be in that are, probably at the National Park in Sept. I hope that doesn't happen when we get there


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> They got 4 inches of rain in an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when I lived in Venezuela it would do the same thing. It would be dry as a bone and bam! horrible thunder and lightening and torrential rain and the roads would flash flood quickly. Then, the mosquitoes would arrive from I don't know where, it was weird.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy Cr*p !!!! .....and we thought Mom's broken back was the worst that could happen









Thanks for sharing, and I'll definitely show her!

I hope everyone, guests/workers are o.k.!

Tricia


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't see many trailers in any of the pictures (1 RV) did they get much warning? I think I would just leave the OB to get my family to safety.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, how sad. We plan on staying there next year. Hope they recover OK


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's really sad to see all that destruction of such a great RV park. I sure hope they had great flood insurance.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, Quite a Flood. Of course with the site move, it looks like outbackers has been hit by the same thing


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

While searching for more pictures I ran across this article. I found it interesting.
Don

http://eduscapes.com/lamb/update06c1.html


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Found this story: Utah storms bring high water

Of special interst was this section"

"On Utah State Route 9, the North Creek washed over the highway and into the Zion River Resort RV Park.

Springdale Police Chief Kurt Wright said the park was evacuated about 10 minutes before the water came down through the park, flattening trees and taking out tents and ripping awnings off RVs before the owners made a fast retreat from the fast moving water.

"This is the biggest flood I have ever seen in my lifetime," Wright said. "The water was cresting and tons of debris was flowing down."

While the rain played havoc in some parts of the east side of the county, Zion National Park didn't experience any problems and hikers in the Subway, which is off the Kolob Road, all got out of the popular hiking area safely, said park spokesman David Eaker.

And from the Zion River Resort Website:

"Hello Friends,
You may have seen on the Local and National news that we experienced a Flash Flood on Wednesday, August 1, 2007. While this is true, the reports of the damage have been grossly overstated. We will have a lot of clean up since the flood brought in mud and debris, but we did not sustain and structural damage. We are temporarily closed, but will re-open in a couple of weeks once we are satisfied we can continue to provide our guests with the best facilities and grounds possible.
Thank you for your concern. We will email you again when we have our exact re-open date."


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What a mess! Hope they're able to get it back in shape.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve,
I sent an email yesterday to Zion River Resort to inquire into the damage and said that we here at Outbackers.com were concerned (I doubt I was alone). I'm guessing they've been flooded swamped overwhelmed with emails from concerned campers. We were planning a spring trip next year and wanted to know if there had been enough damage to cause serious delay in the park reopening (or even prevent it opening). Very difficult to tell with news reports - sensationalism rules!

I'm glad to hear they will be reopening soon - a beautiful park. All that red mud has GOT to be hard to remove!

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian - from their post and what somebody said on RV.net it really sounds like most the damage is just mud and not the infrastructure. I'd image if they had time to get people out they probably had time to shut power off and take care of a few other things. Since its on a bit of a slope I'd bet that the lower sites were the ones most impacted.

If you are going in Spring you might want to consider Watchman park which is right in the Park. I liked ZRR but Watchman's location looked great too. The downside to ZRR is that its a drive to do anything. Watchman is in the heart of it all, Zion or walk into town. If I were going without the large group and didn't have our ATV trailer I think this would be my first choice. Elec.: $18.00/night, Riverside sites: $20.00/night. Reservations through the NPS.


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

WOW!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Steve! I'll look it up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A few days ago, I sent an e-mail to Zion River Resort expressing our shock at the turn of events there.
I received this message in return...

Doug, thank you for the email. Everyone has been working very hard to get
the park up and running by the 13th of August and the park is already
looking so much better. Thanks again and we hope to see you all in the near
future...judi

Wow! Hats off to the staff at ZRR if they could get back up and running in less than two weeks!
These guys rock!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad things are getting fixed...you guys seem to have really liked this place.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, they got some rain. Zion is a great park. I wonder if their wi-fi still works.


----------

